# Do your chi's sleep in their sweaters at night?



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

I am afraid to let Chachi sleep in clothes. He tends to get his feet caught up in the sweater, and he is crated at night.What do you guys do?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have the same fear; their sweaters come off at night. Twiggy and Tico seem to always get their legs caught in them. Each crate has a bed and blanket for them to go under and now they are covered. And the ones on my bed have the blankets. I figure they will be warm enough.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

No, I don't. They stay warm without them, sleeping under my 2 blankets in our heated room. Plus, I am sure they are much comfortable sleeping without them. They never wear clothes when I am not watching them. If I leave them at home for the day, or anything I don't have them wear clothes. You never know what can happen, I have heard stories of clothes getting caught on stuff and them being stuck and stuff. It's just not necessary..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

mine dont sleep with clothes on and dont wear clothes when i'm not around also. They are plenty warm at night sleeping under the covers


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine do wear clothes during the day if I am not there, but I usually only go out to do shopping chores. They wear their clothes because they're cold, they'll still be cold even if I leave the house. lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie doesn't sleep in clothes, for the same reason as other people have said. When she sleeps, she always tucks her feet really close to her body and she gets tangled in clothes. She only wears them if we're around to supervise. We keep our home nice and toasty, and there's always a blanky to curl up under so she usually doesn't wear anything indoors.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine are all naked in their blankies.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey wears clothes 90% of the time, and yes, even when she sleeps. She doesn't get tangled because she doesn't try to take 'em off. If we were about to sleep and she didn't have clothes on, she would stare at the closet until we put a shirt on her. Only then would she go to her blanket at corner of the bed and sleep.


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks so much guys for the responses. I have been taking Chachi's off at night. He sleeps in a fleece cat hut, plus I have a fleece blanket in there for him to get under. Our house is a little cold. He seems to not mind wearing his sweater during the day, He has only escaped out of it twice...but maybe he was hot or something.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

OMG that is adorable.


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> No, I don't. They stay warm without them, sleeping under my 2 blankets in our heated room. Plus, I am sure they are much comfortable sleeping without them. They never wear clothes when I am not watching them. If I leave them at home for the day, or anything I don't have them wear clothes. You never know what can happen, I have heard stories of clothes getting caught on stuff and them being stuck and stuff. It's just not necessary..


I do the same, when I leave..I take his sweater off. Don't want him getting stuck.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> Hershey wears clothes 90% of the time, and yes, even when she sleeps. She doesn't get tangled because she doesn't try to take 'em off. If we were about to sleep and she didn't have clothes on, she would stare at the closet until we put a shirt on her. Only then would she go to her blanket at corner of the bed and sleep.


LOL, too cute


----------

